# My find today and question. Greene county



## Cjp77 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello, new here and to hunting. Greene county Missouri. Here's our find today along with 2 small ones. Wondering how much longer do we have in the season here? Will next weekend still be good?


----------



## Cjp77 (Apr 30, 2018)

Other pic


----------

